# How much is to much??



## Jentortmom (Jun 20, 2008)

So I weighed my new babies again today and the one gain 5 grams in two months and nothing to speak of in length, but the other gained 16 grams and grew approx 1/8th of an inch. So I wonder how much is to much?? I give them a mix of different greens and dandelion greens until there seeds start to grow in, I feed them daily but they seem to always search for food. They hatched in september.

Also in everything I have read about them nothing talks about hay? Can they have some? I know it says to give them guinea pig food every once in a while so I wasn't sure. I found these pure timothy no extras pellets that I grind up for my tiny tiny sully so I wasn't sure if they could have those maybe grind them and leave it in there enclosures as a snack?

Please let me know what you think..


----------



## timothymac (Jun 20, 2008)

Regarding the Hay issue, Everyone I know, including myself feed Orchard Hay, to their Sulcata's and leopards. You want a low protein hay. Alafafa hay has too much protein. I would look at the protein content of the guinea pig food. Timothy hay,I believe is fine. I have trouble finding it here sometimes.
I would suggest that if you house your guys togethor, one is more dominate and eats the lion's share of the food. Perhaps that is why one grew faster. As long as you don't see fatty tissue around their shoulders(where arm pulls into shell) I think your ok with them eating all the time. Don't forget your calcium supplements,
best regards,
Tim


----------



## Jentortmom (Jun 20, 2008)

I have lots of hay around timothy and orchard, just didn't know if the DT's could have it. They both chow and I don't see any fatty tissue. They get calcium every other day since they came with soft shells, they also get soaked in vitamins and get multivitmins as well. The timothy pellets I have don't have a lot of protein in them, I just got them to mix with mazuri that I feed to a tiny sully that didn't want to grow.


----------



## Jentortmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Anyone know???


----------



## Josh (Jun 24, 2008)

not sure on the hay... as i've often wondered myself if hay would be ok for DTs
as far as growth, i haven't read anything that has said to watch out for too much growth. i can't see how a tortoise would outgrow his own health, but i may be wrong...


----------

